# Softwarearchitektur für Batchjobs



## GaudianMi52990 (28. Aug 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Design, mit dem sich Batchprozesse aus dem Rechenzentrum, geeignet verwalten lassen. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, nach dem Start der Jobs, Folge-Task's zu starten, die an einer gewissen Reihenfolge gebunden sind. Also im Ganzen gesagt, gibt es verschiedene Konstellationen der Prozesse, welche verwaltet werden sollen. 
Also wie ich die Prozesse per Java ansprechen kann, wäre nicht das Problem. Nur will ich nicht einfach "los programmieren", sondern eine passende Architektur finden, mit der die Prozesse gesteuert werden können. Das es hier um Batchprozesse geht ist wahrscheinlich sogar zweitrangig, da das Problem bestimmt auch auf ähnlichen Themengebieten adaptiert werden kann. Letztendlich soll es in einem web-basiertem System laufen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei eventuell auf die Sprünge helfen?

Vielen Dank
Liebe Grüße


----------



## GaudianMi52990 (29. Aug 2015)

Man kann es sich wie eine Art Rezept vorstellen. Die Zutaten sind die Batchjobs, die man beliebig zu einer Rezeptur zusammenfügen kann und anschließend "gekocht"/ausgeführt werden. Allerdings lässt sich nicht alles kombinieren. Manches schließt sich gegenseitig aus. Das wie beim Kochen. Schmeckt auch nicht alles mit allem 

Ich habe selber ein wenig recherchiert und bin auf sowas wie Pipes and Filter gestoßen?

Was wäre eure Meinung dazu?


----------

